# Age Andalusians finish growing



## mtj (13 March 2013)

Hello

Rarely venture in here, but thought you folk would probably be the most knowledgeable.

Sadly my warmblood is now semi retired and i am now thinking about a younger horse.  I've seen an advert for a 4 year old Andalusian that sounds suitable, but currently a little small.  Realistically, would there be much chance of it growing?

Thanks


----------



## CBFan (13 March 2013)

Equines arent physically mature til they are 7 or 8 years old when their last growth plate closes.

So yes, at 4 years old, there is still room for a little growth - 2 or 3 inches possibly? they tend to mature outwards a lot more too after 4 years of age...


----------



## Bennions Field (13 March 2013)

a lot depends on whether a mare or gelding or stallion, especially PRE's, i have a mare that was graded at 15.1 as a 4 year old (153cm)  she's now 7 and just a smidge over 15.2, she's filled out more but not much in terms of height.  as a breed they are late maturers, but to get a better idea try the BAPSH facebook page, there are plently of nice helpfully PRE owners who could advice better and also help with your prospective purchases breeding.

as a breed they are fabulous, sadly my mare is unrideable due to a field injury but she's now got a lovely 2 year old filly who if doesnt sell will be a fab ride for me in two years time


----------



## SCMSL (13 March 2013)

They grow "up" until they are about 5, but then they still continue to grow sideways until about 7. It all depends on the horse though.


----------



## JCWHITE (14 March 2013)

Mine was still altering at the age of six.


----------



## mtj (14 March 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Gelding in question is only 150cm at present, so I do think at 5'5, he would be too small for me in a dressage saddle before he fills out.  Just wondered if they suddenly sprouted like warmbloods!

I will take a look at the facebook page.  Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

